# Heading Out Tomorrow- William Heise Park



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Finally! Our first trip this year. We're going to William Heise County Park in Julian, Ca. early tomorrow afternoon with the dmichaelis family...Never been before, but we have been assured that we won't be disappointed







The town of Julian is known for their famous apple pies and apple picking in the fall months.

I've been sick with a bad cold all this week and now our poor son is coming down with one too...but I swear, it'll take more than that to keep us from going on this trip...got all the cold medicines packed and ready to go









It's been quite windy over the past couple of days and I'm hoping it calms down for the drive. It's only a 114 mile trip, so hoping to get set up quickly and heat up the huge pot of chili I'm making for tomorrow night's dinner. Temps will be high 50's/day and 39ish at night, so we may have to use the heater for the first time ever. We tried to burn off the new stinky smell last night, hopefully it worked.

This will also be our first camping trip in the mountains vs. the beach, looking forward to a change of scenery, elevation 4200 and I hear the star gazing is amazing.

I'll make sure to take lots of photos









Have a great weekend, see you all Sunday night!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Taking a telescope? Have fun.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Have a great time!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip...we'll miss ya while you're gone.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

OH, you trip sounds like fun.. I cant wait to get out camping somewhere..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Well...it is Sat afternoon and I have most of my "projects" done...now I get to check in here and then I remember...DARN people are out camping right now....but I'm at home


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Have fun! The season is upon us


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We're home! I'm uploading about 65 pictures right now...Gotta finish up with the TT and will report back in awhile


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> We're home! I'm uploading about 65 pictures right now...Gotta finish up with the TT and will report back in awhile


Welcome home...looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ok! Here are some photos!
We all had a great time. It was about a 2 1/2 hour drive to William Heise County Park. The park is very pretty...tons of oak and pine trees and some large grassy meadows for the kids to run and play in. There were wild turkeys running all over the place...I found out that they are very fast and difficult to get a picture of. One thing I observed about them is that they look really stupid when they run







Their heads and necks wave wildly side to side as they dart towards bushes to get away from you. DH saw a deer, but I missed it of course









The weather was in the mid 60's when we arrived Friday around 5:00 pm and quickly got chilly. I don't like sleeping with a heater, but after suffering the first night and nearly freezing to death, I agreed on having the heater run during the night. The sound of the heater drove me crazy, but was better than being cold.

We went into the town of Julian on Saturday and had margaritas and appetizers after doing a little shopping, and then the weather started to turn and got very cold and windy. We went back to the campground to change into warmer clothes and hung out by the fire until about 10:30 and then turned in for the night.

My DH woke us at 8:00am the next morning and announced that it was snowing outside! It was 33 degrees and sure enough, white stuff was falling out of the sky. Most of you living in snowy regions would call it sleet, but to us here in So Calif, we were able to make snowballs and throw them, so therefore, it was snow...

Click here to view our slideshow


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dawn, the link seems to take us to the JoinNow page....

Fixed! Looks like a great place!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Dawn, the link seems to take us to the JoinNow page....


Judi,

I just re-did the link...it seems to be working for now








It's my first time setting up a slideshow...I was afraid I would get beyond the 48 hour photo posting limit, so I went for it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think my favorite picture was the one of the turkey.....how did he taste?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We're home! I'm uploading about 65 pictures right now...Gotta finish up with the TT and will report back in awhile


There were only a few shots







. The ones that were there were nice. Did look like you were on a big hill and the turkey was cool.


----------

